# flip-flop jk a partir de flip-flop t y viceversa



## teo182 (Mar 25, 2010)

hola, recien comienzo con la electronica digital y necesito saber como se construye un flip-flop JK a partir de un flip-flop T y como se construye un flip-flop T a partir de un flip-flop JK


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 25, 2010)

Hola teo182

Creo que es más rápida una respuesta si entras a Google.com y haces la misma pregunta.
Espero estos enlaces te ayuden a clarificar como se construyen esos Flip-Flop’s.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biestable#Biestable_T
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Latch
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biestable#Biestable_D

Por lo que creo saber, el Flip-Flop JK de hecho es Tipo T si conectas la J con la Q negada y La K con La Q.
Y si conectas la J y La K al Positivo entonces es tipo T.
T = Palanca(Toggle) como si fuera un Switch de palanca.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

